# Question about Buttermilk Powder



## gpalex (Sep 14, 2006)

I went to use my Buttermilk Powder this afternoon and it was hard as a rock. I have it in a plastic bag with a twist tie. Would anyone know how I could soften it and if it is still good to use?

Thank you,
George


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I'm not sure about softening the powder, but you can make your own buttermilk by adding a tablespoon of acid, either lemon juice or vinegar, to a cup of regular milk. Mix it and let it sit for 10-15 minutes.


----------



## dianncy64 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Here is what I do:*

*I use my mortar & pestal to gently ground up hardend buttermilk powder ~ the same with cube bullion, and hardened brown sugar*

*Hope this works for you:lol:*


----------

